# Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?



## Reptilis (8. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier habe aber noch kein Vorstellungsthema gefunden.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man einen ich sag mal mini Schwimmteich bauen kann der 3x2,5m schwimmfläche hat und dann noch der Pflanzenbereich?

Leider haben wir nicht so viel Platz um einen schönen großen zu bauen, aber zum rein hocken und sich abkühlen würde es ja reichen.

Über eine Antwort freue ich mich.

Gruß

Niklas


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas,

schau Dir mal den Teich von Scheiteldelle an - vielleicht kannst Du da ein paar Ideen schnappen....und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.


----------



## Reptilis (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Danke für den Link! Ich will kein Pool  Pflanzen soll man schon sehen. 

Gruß


----------



## Reptilis (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Habe da noch eine Frage.
Muss ich den Teil wo man rein gehen kann gemauert werden und dann dann die Folie rein oder kann ich auch ohne Mauern die Folie rein machen?
Der Boden ist sehr Lehmhaltig. Und was für eine Folie soll ich nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Servus Niklas

Herzlich Willkommen

Zur Sicherheit würde ich mauern ... 

Aber ein kleines Volumen ist schwieriger zu Händeln als ein größeres ... es muß eine gewisse Menge an Pflanzen vorhanden sein ... ich fürchte bei deiner angedachten Größe des ST (SchwimmTeich) ist dies nicht machbar ... 

Darum hat Maik (Scheiteldelle) auch einen externen Bodenfilter der sehr effizient arbeitet ...

Pflanzen zur Zierde kannst dann ja trotzdem in den ST pflanzen


----------



## Reptilis (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
Danke! Also ich habe mir noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ich habe jetzt vor den badebereich 3,0x3,0m zu machen und den Pflanzenbereich 5m² und dazu noch einen Bachlauf mit Pflanzen. Das dürfte doch reichen oder ?

Ok, dann mauer ich es.

Ich habe da mal ein Foto.

Villeich werde ich den Ofen noch weg machen dann kann ich den Teich auch größer machen. Soll ich wenn ich die Folie im Teich habe noch im Bereich wo man badet Beton rein machen das die Folie nicht gleich kaputt geht oder reicht es wenn man den Boden unter der Folie mit Vlies auskleidet?


Gruß


----------



## günter-w (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas, herzlich willkommen im Forum. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe sollte das was du vor hast so eine Art Saunatauchbecken geben. Bei der geplanten Größe wird das ja nicht nichts mit schwimmen. Wenn du sehr lehmhaltiger und Fester Boden hast kannst du auch direkt die Pflanzstufen im den Boden  modellieren dann Vlies und Folie reinlegen Bei den kleinen Maßen bekommst du vermutlich sehr viele Falten da währe es von Vorteil auf der Folie an den Wänden und dem Pflanzbereich mit Vlies zu belegen und darauf mit Natursteinen z.Bsp. Granitquater oder Bruchsteinen den Innenbereich gestalten. Dann sind alle Folienfalten versteckt. Das ist aber Geschmacksache und nicht jeder man Sache. Also nur ein Vorschlag von mir zum darüber nachdenken


----------



## Reptilis (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Danke Günter,

Was mich noch interessieren würde. Was für einen Boden würdest du auf der Folie machen? da ich Angst habe das die Folie beim betreten kaputt geht. Reicht eine Folie mit einer Stärke von 1mm aus? 

Grüße Niklas


----------



## günter-w (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas, Am Boden würde ich nichts auf die Folie legen. Dann kann man sie prima absaugen. Ich habe in meinem 75m² Schwimmbereich auch nur die blanke folie allerdings 1,4mm stark Wicjtig ist nur unter der Folie das Vlies und Auf der Folie dort wo auf der Folie Substrat oder Steine aufgelegt werden. Die Folien sind schon recht stabil während der Bauphase würde ich ein Vlies zum Schutz auflegen und vor dem befüllen wieder entfernen.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo zusammen,
gut, ich hab keinen Schwimmteich... und ich bin beim Bau auch vorsichtig gewesen bzw. habe bei Beschwerungen mit Steinen Flies oder Folienstücke zwischen gelegt...

Aber womit geht man denn später in den Schwimmteich?
Also ich gehe immer Barfuß baden....
(ausgenommen meine Urlaube in den 80ern mit Steinküste und Seeigeln...aber selbst da waren es Plastiksandalen)

Ist bei es bei einem Schwimmteich wirklich so ausschlaggebend, ob man 1mm oder 1,4mm nimmt?
Ich fand jetzt meine Firestone 1,02mm EPDM Barfußtschnisch und in der Wathose sehr umgänglich und wüsste nicht, wie ich sie überstrapazieren könnte, ausser wenn ich versehentlich scharfe Steinchen o.Ä. an den Füßen mit einschleppe


----------



## Reptilis (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Ok, ja den ich weis auch gar nicht wo ich die 1,4mm Folie her bekommen ich finde nur die 1mm Folie.

Falls jemand weis wo ich die bekomme ich komme aus Offenburg.

Gruß


----------



## Reptilis (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

So heute ging es los Das Graben ist eine heiden Arbeit.  Wie habt Ihr geschaut ob der Teich gerade ist? Schnur gespannt oder eine große Latte von Rand zu Rand gelegt? 

Bilder folgen 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## pema (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas,

ob das Loch für den Teich sozusagen 'in Waage' ist haben wir mit einer Schlauchwaage gemessen. (Keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich so heißt?).

Durchsichtigen __ Wasserschlauch mit Wasser füllen. Darauf achten, dass sich keine Knicke etc. bilden. An einem Punkt, den Schlauch so in das Loch legen, dass der Wasserstand im Schlauch mit dem beabsichtigten Teichrand übereinstimmt. Schlauch dann...aufpassen, dass kein Wasser rausläuft...auf dem Grund des Loches langlegen und wieder nach oben, zum entgegengesetzten Lochrand. Der Wasserstand in dem Schlauch zeigt dir, wo der Rand sein muß, damit der Teich in Waage ist. Pinn einschlagen und darauf den Wasserstand des Schlauches markieren.
Das ganze Procedere musst du natürlich vom Ausgangspunkt des Schlauches an einer ganzen Reihe von Stellen machen.
Dann haben wir eine Schnur gespannt und die an den jeweils markierten Punkten der Pinne befestigt. Als nächster Schritt musste entweder Erde abgetragen werden ...bis zur Schnur...oder eben aufgefüllt werden.
Dann hatten wir die __ Nase voll...und der Teich war in Waage.

petra


----------



## günter-w (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas, 1mm Folie tut es auch wenn sie von Unten mit Vlies gesichert ist. das andere hab ichja bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Reptilis (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten! Ok dann werde ich die 1mm Folie nehmen wenn ich keine andere finde. Ist halt die ganz normale aus dem Baumarkt die 15 Jahre Garantie hat. Ich habe vor unter der Folie erst 10cm Sand , Vlies, Folie und dann innen nochmal Vlies zu machen. Ich denke das wird so passen. Reinspringen darf da keiner und so am Boden rumhüpfen auch nicht.
Nacher stelle ich noch ein Foto rein wie weit wir gerade sind mit dem graben. 

Gruß

Niklas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas,
wir haben das Niveau mittels Laser-Nivelliergerät ermittelt. Ging super. Baumarktfolie würde ich nicht favorisieren, ich würde (und ich habe) EPDM nehmen (genommen). Leichter zu verlegen, nicht so empfindlich gegen Sonneneinstrahlung und stabiler.


----------



## Reptilis (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Wenn ich des hir finden würde, würde ich es ja nehmen. Oder was würde bei dieser Folie 6m x 7m Folie kosten 1mm stark?
So ist der Teich jetzt. Und wir machen einen ca 5 o 6 m langen Bachlauf mit viele Pflanzen hin das das Wasser schon sauber bleibt.
2m rechtsvom Ofen fängt er an.

Gruß


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas,
am besten, Du schaust bei G.....gle nach, da wirst Du die Händler für diese Folie haufenweise finden.


----------



## Reptilis (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

So Teich wird gerade befüllt. Habe jetzt 1mm epdm Folie gekauft.
Bilder folgen.


Gruß Niklas


----------



## Reptilis (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

So nun die Bilder 
Jetzt kommt noch die Pumpe rein und der Bachlauf wird gebaut.
Ich war heute schon baden ^^
Pflanzen kommen noch mehr rein.

Gruß


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hi Reptilis,
das ist ja eher ein "Tauchbecken"! Entschuldige für die Äußerung (ich weiß, was Ausgraben für Mühe macht).
Wenn Du oftmals in den Teich gehen willst, dann brauchst Du einen "robusten" Ein- bzw. Ausstieg. Wenn Du diesen auf der Folie mauern willst - o. k., anderenfalls ist Dein Profil weniger perfekt (Stufen !). Der Pflanzenbereich ist klein, das wid wohl einen zusätzlichen Filter bedeuten. Bei den Preisen (bzw. Aufwand) für solche Konstruktionen überleg' Dir noch mal, ob Du das Wasser einfach nur durch den Pflanzenbereich pumpen wilst, oder zusätzlich einen Filter kaufen/bauen.


----------



## Reptilis (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Passt schon jeder hat seine Meinungen dazu. In den Bachlauf kommen auch noch viele Pflanzen rein. Ich werde den Schlauch vom großen Becken in den Lauf leiten und dann den Lauf in den Pflanzenbereich. Ich denke das wird so schon reichen ohne das das Wasser sehr grün wird.
Links kommt noch ein Steg hin und villeicht noch eine Leiter.

Gruß


----------



## Zuckerschniss (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Reptilis,
also, mir gefällt Deine Mini-Schwimmteich sehr gut. 
Wenn jetzt noch reichlich Pflanzen drin sind und der Bach läuft, dann sollte auch das Wasser eine gute Qualität haben und halten. Sind ja keine Fische drin. Baden ist im Moment wohl Körperverletzung, oder? :evil


----------



## Reptilis (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Morgen,
warum Körperverletzung? Also ich hab mich jetzt entschieden das es ein Fischteich wird. Und wenn ich dann groß bin XD bau ich mal an meinem Haus ein richtiger Schwimmteich.
Ich war jetzt nur zum bepflanzen im Teich was erfrischent ist  Aber ohne Fische ist leer und wenn Fische drinn sind stress ich die nur wenn ich rein geh.

7000 liter im tiefen Bereich und am Flachen ca 1000liter reichen nicht aus für 2-3 Koi´s oder?

Und ich habe jetzt 2, 4 Kammer filteranlage gekauft mit UV-C Klärer.

Gruß


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Reptilis,

ein interresanter Teich, den du dir da gebaut hast.
Auf Fische würde ich in den ersten Jahren kompl. verzichten und dann auch keine Koi einsetzen. Da sie sonst deine ganzen Pflanzen wegfuttern. Diese sollen aber die überschüßigen Nährstoffe verbrauchen , den du willst ja nicht in einer Algenbrühe baden 
Vor deine Filter würde ich undbedingt eine Vorabscheidung alla Sifi setzen, mit ein bissel Geschick leicht selbst zu bauen. Dann vermisse ich bei dir einen Skimmer und wo willst du die Pumpe hinsetzen? Den die sollte ja nicht im Teich sein wegen Strom und Wasser = aua. Da wirst du wohl noch ein bissel Arbeiten müssen bis der Teich so richtig in Schwung kommt, aber in einem Jahr wenn die Pflanzen so richtig los gelegt haben sieht das bestimmt noch viel besser aus.

Gruß René


----------



## Reptilis (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
ok dann warte ich noch und bepflanze den Teich noch mehr. ein Sieb mach ich noch in den Filter. Da ich ja beschlossen habe nicht in den Teich zu gehen pumpe ich von der tiefsten Stelle.
Skimmer mach ich keinen rein soll alles so natürlich wie möglich aussehen.

Da noch 2 Fotos. Durch den Kies der heute rein gekommen ist ist das Wasser wieder trüb geworden. 
Morgen kommt noch Bankirai und dann kommt an die Hecken und links ein Steg (Steak ) hin.

Gruß


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Reptilis,
ich war vor 2 Wochen im Teich, um Pflanzen rauszuholen und es war eindeutig "Körperverletzung". Viel zu kalt für sowas. 
Aber es musste sein.
Mit den Fischen würde ich auch bis zum Frühjahr warten, dann sind Deine Pflanzen angewachsen, was den Wasserwerten und somit den Fischen zugute kommt. 
Scheen isser geworden, Dein Teich !!! :gratuliere


----------



## Reptilis (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hi, danke!
An der Wasseroberfläche war es warm aber dann weiter unten wars kalt.
Naja ich hab en paar Goldfische im Teich vom andere Becken wo ich hatte. Weg geben möchte ich diese nicht, sonst bekomm ich die ja nicht mehr  Mehr Fische hol ich warscheinlich eh nicht.
So sieht jetzt aus mal mit mehr Sonne.

Gruß


----------



## Reptilis (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hi,
eine Frage hab ich noch, und zwar wenn ich da eine Rohrpumpe 16000l/h kaufe und dan in den Bachlauf mache meint ihr da schwemmt es die 16/22 Kies weg oder bleiben die liegen?

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## günter-w (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Niklas, Da wird schon einiges mitgespült. Es  kommt darauf an wie du den Bachlauf gebaut hast sind das mehrere Becken oder alles als ein Kanal gebaut? Wenn du dann noch viele Pflanzen reinsetzen willst wird es die ebenfalls ausspühlen da sie sich nicht so schnell verwurzeln können.


----------



## Reptilis (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter,

Ja habe 3 Ebenen wo Wasser runter läuft. Hab den Bachlauf 30 cm breit gemacht und 
ca. 15 -20 cm tief. 
Dann nehme ich eher eine mit 10000 liter. Habe gerade eine mit 2200 liter und die fördert zu wenig Wasser und macht kein Sauerstoff. Musste heute noch eine Pumpe rein machen die Sauerstoff macht.

Gruß


----------



## Reptilis (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,
so ich habe mal Bilder gemacht was sich in der Zeit so noch alles verändert hat.
Bachlauf ist so gut wie fertig und das Becken könnte noch ein paar Pflanzen vertragen.
Die Pflanzen wo im Becken sind wachsen auch schon an also dürfte es denen gefallen 
Leider War vor 3 Tage ein Unwetter und auf dem Rasen hat sich Wasser gesammelt und ist sammt dem Dreck in den Teich geflossen :
Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage und zwar das Wasser wird nicht sauberer obwohl ich 2 Pumpen ( 2200l/h und 10000l/h) anhabe eine mit einem 4 Kammerfilter. Alles läuft +-12h am Tag.

Ps. leider rennt unser Welpe immer im Teich rum und ´´verwüstet´´ alles 
Anbei noch Bilder


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hallo.

Eigentlich sollten biologische Filter (Wann kommen die Fische? Falls sie schon drin sind, unbedingt ändern!) 24 h pro Tag laufen. Ansonsten hat man zumeist nur noch eine mechanische Filterung.
Wenn Du die Trübungen heraus haben möchtest, schau dich mal bei den Low Cost Filtern/Filterfasern in der Selbstbauecke um. Da ist für kleines Geld einiges machbar. 

Das vom Rasen kommende Wasser ist für klares Teich-Wasser alles andere als zuträglich. Dort sollte baulich dauerhaft Abhilfe geschaffen werden!


----------



## Reptilis (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort 
Ich habe Goldfische vom alten Teich im Becken und habe __ Molche entdeckt, kp wo die her kommen. Ich habe jetzt einen zweiten 4 Kammerfilter angeschlossen und diesmal noch einen Damenstrumpf an den Schlauch damit alles raus gefiltert wird.
Ich werde mal in der Selbstbauecke scheun und dann noch etwas ändern das kein Wasser mehr vom Rasen in den Teich fliesen kann.

Gruß

Niklas


----------



## teichlaich (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Mein Tipp : Hast du öfters Starkregen bei dir in der Region , muss Abhilfe durch Bau geschaffen werden.
Nährstoffe sind in dein sich bildendes Biotop geflossen. Wieviel Folie hast du noch rund um den Teich zur Verfügung ? Baue bitte einen Ufergraben, wo sich sozusagen die Nährstoffe durch das Regenwasser sammeln und nicht in den Teich fließen. Falls du keine Restfolie zur Verfügung hast, dann leg bitte rund um den Teich ein Drainagerohr bzw. dort , wo das Gefälle Richtung Teich geht. Das Gefälle vom Drainagerohr bzw. das Wasser was sich dort sammelt, führst du am Grundstück irgendwo ab. 
Weiterhin : Filter 24 Stunden durchlaufen lassen , vor allem am Anfang. Ohne UV laufen lassen. 
Deinen Kies sehe ich als sehr problematisch an. Wieviel Sonne hast du auf dem Grundstück/Teich? Zwischen dem Kies wird sich bald sehr viel Algenzeugs festsetzen, durch die großen Oberflächen. 
Wenn du Zeit und etwas Lust hast, ersetze den Kies durch Sand vom Seeufer. Nicht gerade Moorsand. Ich habe z.B. einen Baggersee gleich um die Ecke . Du kannst auch gerne Warten bis der weiße Kies irgendwann Grün ist.Sieht nicht sehr gut aus.  Zu meiner Schande, hatte ich VOR diesem Forum hier auch Teilweise Kies als Pflanzenbefestigung. Der ist aber seit letzten Sommer gegen Sand gewichen.
Gruß,Florian
PS: Welche Teichtechnik verwendest du ? Nenn mir mal die Bitte Tiefe deines Beckens


----------



## Reptilis (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,
also das Becken ist 116,4 cm tief. 
Technik:
2500 L/h Pumpe mit 4 Kammerfilter ohne UV
10000 L/h Pumpe mit 4 Kammerfilter mit UV
Sonne habe ich den halben Tag.
Folie habe ich nicht mehr so viel am Rand.
Ich habe mir überlegt um dem Teich herrum ein tiefer Graben du machen und den dann mit Kies füllen. Alles andere würde glaub nicht gehen wie man auf dem Foto oben sehen kann.
Im Becken sind nur noch Schwebealgen, die aber weniger werden.

Nur was isch sche**** finde unser Welpe zieht die Pflanzen aus dem Teich und macht diese kaputt

Gruß


----------



## daighterman (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Wie sieht denn dein Teich jetzt aus?
lässt du die Pumpen jetzt 24h laufen oder nicht?


----------



## Reptilis (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Die Pumpe lassen wir eig fast immer 24h laufen bis die Mama sagt jetzt reichts mal dann wird sie aber am nächsten Tag wieder angemacht. Filtern tun wir den Teich jetzt nur durch den Bachlauf was wunderbar geht. Wenn im Sommer das Wasser eher grünlicher wird dann mach ich wieder ein Kammerfilter drann. Leider macht unser Hund die Pflanzen immer noch aus dem Teich und macht sie kaputt  Fische sind jetzt 18 Goldfische was denk ich reicht.
Fotos habe ich


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Also dem Hund würde ich aber was erzählen. Habt ihr es mal mit Erziehung versucht?

Der Teich könnte mit Pflanzen so schön aussehen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Reptilis (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,
 ja Erziehung ist eig sehr gut ! Wir machen gerade den Rasen neu und die Gelegenheit nütze ich und mach noch Pflanzen rein damit er nicht sieht das mann sie herrausziehen kann ^^
Es sind 5 Pflanzen im Becken 2 wachsen ,bei den anderen 3 weis ich noch nicht ob sie noch etwas sind.
Seerosen zieht er zum Glück nicht raus.

Gruß


----------



## daighterman (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Der Hund wird es trotzdem wieder tun, wenn er es schonmal gemact hat. Da hilft nur Konsequenz!


----------



## Reptilis (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Moin,
wollt mich mal wieder melden.
Habe jetzt ein 3 Kammerfilter an den Bachlauf gemacht mit Filterwatte damit hoffentlich das Wasser klar wird ^^. Aus dem Rohr kommt zu mindestens klares Wasser. Filter läuft jetzt 1 Tag und schon gut schmutzig.
 
 
 

Pflanzen habe ich noch ein Paar geholt


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi Niklas,
der Filter sollte immer laufen. Mal einen Tag ausschalten kann die wichtigen Bakterien darin abtöten.
Den dann ohne Reinigung wieder anzustellen, spült die ganzen "Kadaver" in den Teich.

Der Natursteinpark gefällt mir gut. Ein paar Pflanzen mehr könnten schon rein.  

So wie ich es sehe, scheint die Bestückung des Filters in der falschen Reihenfolge.
An den Plastikbällen siedeln sich Bakterien an. Die sind normalerweise für die letzte Kammer gedacht.


----------



## Reptilis (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,
okay ja ich habe von links her gesehen 
Kammer 1: Nur Filterwatte
Kammer 2: Sack mit Lavagranulat und Filterwatte drauf
Kammer 3: Die Kugeln
Dann mache ich die Kugeln nach vorne in Kammer 1.
Hab mir auch schon überlegt den 2. Kammerfilter drann zu machen.
Als ich die Watte heute ausgespühlt habe kam nur grünes Wasser.

Ja Pflanzen hole ich noch welche für in den Teich und für die Uferzone.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi Niklas,
für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der weiße Schlauch in die erste Kammer geht.


----------



## Reptilis (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Ja Jörg wie man es auch sieht ^^ Die Kugeln kommen jetzt nach vorne und Watte nach hinten bzw in die Mitte und dort wo der Schlauch ist mach ich jetzt Filtermatte rein PPI 30 ischs glaub.
Ich teste einfach mal was am besten ist. Solang das Wasser klar wird macht mir das nichts^^

Sind die Mittelchen um Schwebealgen zu bekämpfen eigentlich gut oder gehen da die Fische kaputt?

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi Niklas,
die Fische (und auch viele andere Lebewesen) gehen kaputt. 
Habe heute zufällig im Aldi mal die Zutatenliste der Mittel gelesen.
Kupfersulfat würde ich nie in einen Teich mit Lebewesen schütten.


----------



## Reptilis (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,
okay ich lass es. Habe mal die Wasserwerte gemessen.

Teich:
No³: 0
No²: 0
GH: 4
KH: 4
pH: 7
Cl²: 0

Und hab auch mal.....
Brunnen:
No³: 0
No²: 0
GH: 7
KH: 20
pH: 6,8
Cl²: 0

Haus:
No³: 0
No²: 0
GH: 14
KH: 20
pH: 8
Cl²: 0,8

gemessen und frag mich warum ist der KH und GH so hoch?

Gruß


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Moin.

Die Werte sind so hoch, weil Ihr mit hartem Wasser "gesegnet" seid.
Mach Dir darum keinen Kopf... es wachsen dann halt nicht alle Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich, wenn man mit diesem harten Wasser nachspeisen muss. 
Geht mir genauso.
Kh von Tiefbrunnen 1, mit 60 m Tiefe: *30° dH* 
Kh von Tiefbrunnen 2, mit 18 m Tiefe: (den ich nicht für den neuen Teich verwende, dafür für den alten Teich nehmen musste) *50° dH*
Kh aus der Trinkwasserleitung um die *17 - 18° dH*...

Im Haushalt ist man ständig am Kalkflecken entfernen. 
Dafür muss man selten aufhärten bei solchem Wasser. 

Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwann noch eine Probe vom ganz neuen Tiefbrunnen machen kann. Wäre ja schon interessant, was der bei 32 m Tiefe für Werte hat.


----------



## Reptilis (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,
okay außer Seerosen habe ich keine Unterwasserpflanzen. Unser Brunnen ist 8m tief und macht keine Wasserflecken XD Immerhin ist das Brunnenwasser besser als das Hauswasser aber nur so lange bis der Bauer Gülle aufs Feld macht XD.

Gruß


----------



## Reptilis (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Noch eine Frage,

wir machen gerade den Rasen neu und haben Erde aufgeschüttet, nun ist der Rasen ja noch höher als der Teich. Wie mach ich am besten und schnellsten eine Drainage ? Wir wollen den Rasen auch düngen mit NPK-Dünger.Oder soll ich eine kleine Mauer um den Teich machen?

Gruß


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hallo.

Am Besten legst Du vor dem Teichrand einen Graben an, der einen Überlauf bekommt, falls sich dieser Graben mit Wasser vom Rasen füllt.
Der Überlauf muss "anspringen" bevor das Wasser in den Teich läuft. Sonst macht das keinen Sinn. 
Eine Drainage braucht bei einem richten Gewitterguss m.M.n. zu lange, bis sie das Wasser ableiten kann. Es sei denn, Du baust sie in ein Kiesbett ein.

Eine andere Alternative wäre es, den Teichrand (Folie!) wieder zu erhöhen.


----------



## Reptilis (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

OK danke Annett!
Habe mir es jetzt überlegt. Ich mach am Teichrand wo der Kies ist einen Graben und lege ihn mit Vlies aus. Dann schütt ich es mit Steine auf und leite es unter den Freisitz der ca 15-20cm hoch mit Kies/Split unterfüttert ist damit kein Wasser ans Holz kommt von unten. Das Wasser lauft dann neben an aufs Feld.

Ps.: hab einen 2. Filterkasten ran nur mit einem Stück Filterschwamm PPI 30 und jetzt ist das Wasser sehr klar und man kann alles schön anschauen  Nur die Seerosen wachsen noch nicht so gut. Kann das davon kommen das der Teich 1,30m tief ist? Im Ealdsee bei uns wachsen die Nuphar lutea wunderbar und blühen schon bei mir kommt bis jetzt nix hoch.

Gruß und schöner Sonntag


----------



## Reptilis (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Schwimmteich oder doch Fischteich?*

Hi,

wollt mal neue Bilder zeigen 
Wasser ist jetzt Glasklar und die Pflanzen wachsen auch gut.

  

  

Gruß


----------

